
Linux 5.6 - est31
https://lwn.net/Articles/816216/
======
snvzz
Kernelnewbies provides a nice community changelog[0]. It is a skeleton as I
post this, but it'll be useful later on, as is the case with previous Linux
releases.

[0]:
[https://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_5.6](https://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_5.6)

------
est31
This is the release that brings us Wireguard on mainline!
[https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2020-March/00520...](https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2020-March/005206.html)

